# PCGH-Produkte als Aboprämie?



## jobo (29. März 2010)

*PCGH-Produkte als Aboprämie?*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es eventuell möglich wäre PCGH-Produkte als Aboprämien anzubieten.
Natürlich keinen Gamer-PC aber zum Beispiel den Be quiet Silent Wings USC PCGH-Edition oder Mushkin DDR2-Speicher PCGH-Edition. Oder auch T-Shirts oder Tassen. Ich fände das super. 
Nur eine Idee… 
LG 
Jobo


----------



## aLbErT_94 (29. März 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Produkte als Aboprämie?*

Das wäre natürlich eine coole Sache. Bloß die Produkte sind doch relativ teuer, aber man konnte auch den Preis des Abos erhöhen, welchen ich dann auch bereit wäre zu zahlen wenn er nicht zu stark nach oben angehoben würde. Das wären dann richtig krasse Prämien! 
Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition soll es wohl nicht mehr geben wegen Qualitätsproblem hatte ich hier im Forum gelesen 

Mal sehn wer sich hier noch so meldet


----------

